# sharpening



## adienner (Jul 22, 2007)

i have a few diamond stones and a few cheap oil stones that i use to sharpen chisels, plane blades, and scrapers. I am looking to upgrade to a set of waterstones. I was wondering if this set is all i need?
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/store/s...&i=B000H6HIN4&x=WATERSTONE_WOODWORKER_PACKAGE

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

adienner said:


> i have a few diamond stones and a few cheap oil stones that i use to sharpen chisels, plane blades, and scrapers.


That should be all you need :shifty:. I have not used the stuff you linked, it may be a better mousetrap. There are some pretty good discussions on sharpening here on the forum, here is one of them http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1258


----------



## Derek Cohen (Aug 14, 2007)

Daren

As long as you are honing microbevels, such as on a hollow grind or a flat bevel, and not trying to hone the entire bevel face, then all you need is a 1000 and 8000 Nortons, or 800, 1200 and 6000 or 8000 King.

Here is an article I wrote that simplifies the honing process:

http://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=62537&highlight=cent

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Derek Cohen said:


> Daren
> 
> Regards from Perth
> 
> Derek


Regards back at you. I read the link, thanks. I like your little homemade sharpening jig, if I ever used a jig it would be something similar to what you made. Here is a link to a page on my website. (I sharpen chisels/planes...for a living :laughing:, I am just too lazy to repeat myself every time someone ask how to do it. The subject has been brought up several times here) http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_bfda54f2/wp_bfda54f2.html?0.7027907071628537


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> I like your little homemade sharpening jig, if I ever used a jig it would be something similar to what you made.


I don't use sharpening jigs...but I am a total sucker for shop made gadgets and whatnots (layout tools, wooden mallets...). I just had to make one like yours, it will most likely set on the shelf in _my_ shop and draw dust. But it does work, works well in fact, I tried it. It holds the iron very firmly, I have a short iron from a box plane in the picture. I am going to have to say to anyone looking at some $200 sharpening system to help you if you don't know how to sharpen :no: Give this little 1/2 hour project a try first :thumbsup:.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

As usual Daren, you turn a utilitarian object into a thing of beauty.
The wood looks gorgeous. Not just a piece of rough sawn pine that I would use.
congrats.
johnep.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

johnep said:


> Not just a piece of rough sawn pine


I was fresh out of pine







, all I had handy was quilted rock maple :laughing:.


----------



## JGarth (Oct 23, 2007)

Daren..
Nicely done...and very effective...


----------



## Kingfisher (Oct 14, 2007)

Way to much $$$ :thumbdown: here is a link to woodcraft wet stone page for a price check. 

http://woodcraft.com/search/search.aspx?query=wet+stone

Get the same for about $70. I use a 800 then quickly a 1200 then finish on a 6000 all King brand if I have a bad nick I'll use 100 grit black floor sandpaper to get it out first. Use only singel grit stones and keep one side flat for chisels and flat planes and the other side I use to sharpen my planes bladesthat have a sleight curve.:thumbsup:


----------

